# Help With This Texture Please



## tyfattori (Aug 14, 2014)

Hey everyone, I just put in two ceiling patches and I'm painting the ceilings and trim around the ceilings after I sand it. Put on my final coats before I left today tomorrow I'm going to texture it. What texture is this in the picture, is it a heavy orange peel? I'm trying to replicate the texture as best as I possibly can. Any ideas and help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

By the pic it almost looks like a knockdown texture that was never knocked down. How big are the patches on the ceiling?


----------



## tyfattori (Aug 14, 2014)

Sir Mixalot said:


> By the pic it almost looks like a knockdown texture that was never knocked down. How big are the patches on the ceiling?


The one patch was about 2x2 but I just went 3 joists to make it easier to screw in without putting any nailers up and the other one was long and skinny about 4' by 7".

I actually took a scrap piece of drywall and a texture brush and practiced for a while until I got it down. I used Plus 3 and watered it down a **** ton so that when you put it on the ceiling it almost dripped off but didn't. The mud had to form like little water droplets instead of sharp peaks but basically that's how I got it done. Hopefully this will help someone else if they ever run into the same problem as me. I guess it was a really popular textures in the 60's which was when this house was built and everything is still completely original.


----------



## Texas Wax (Jan 16, 2012)

Looked like a very 'sloppy wet' stomp/crows foot - sounds like you figured it out :thumbsup:


----------



## BillHel64 (Jan 7, 2018)

Sounds like you got a good path forward


----------

